# Woooo Hooooo first 2 of the year



## Nickelacnss40 (Apr 18, 2021)

Found these nice lil fellers in Clinton county today in the weirdest Spot. One was in the sand on the far end of the the beach an the other one was in the sand with a lil gravel in it 5 ft from the lake


----------



## Nickelacnss40 (Apr 18, 2021)

Nickelacnss40 said:


> Found these nice lil fellers in Clinton county today in the weirdest Spot. One was in the sand on the far end of the the beach an the other one was in the sand with a lil gravel in it 5 ft from the lake
> View attachment 37840


Well went to a different part of Clinton County yesterday and found theses beauties. Getting better every time we go out.


----------

